# Installed bees into the wrong box



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

If I'm understanding right you took a Warre box with just top bars and installed a package with queen then added like box above it correct? If so it want make any difference as unless you have a queen excluder between the boxes they will start pulling comb where they want anyway. Makes no difference where you originally installed them. When I first started and didnt have drawn comb I would start them off in single box till they had drawn about half the box then would add the second. Not a big deal this late in the year since the weather is warm now just one box is easier to warm if the nights are cold and no comb to take up volume.


----------



## APayne (May 16, 2019)

That is what I did. Thank you for your help. I will just remove the top box and let them build comb in the one box. We are having a little cold snap, with lows in the mid to upper 40's and it sounds like they will probably be able to keep warm easier with just the one box. We'll add a 2nd box to the bottom when the current one is about half full.
Thanks!


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

When you add the second box I find hit the bees move down better if you take at least one frame from the original box and move it down to the new one. It seems to give him more incentive. I would not worry so much about moving them back 2 one box as they have not really had time to pull much comb probably and there should be limited brood and eggs at this point. Just leave them alone and let them be bees. I started out 4 years ago trying to do the full Worrie Hive protocol but as has been said that was a hundred plus years ago and this is today. I weigh a hundred and forty pounds soaking wet in am 53 years old with a bad back. After a year I started making frames for my warrie hives. I still niter but managing them much like a langstroth. I really like size and weight of this configuration and my bees love it as well it seems but I do treat with oxalic vaporization and go through each hive multiple times a year especially in the spring during swarm season. Tomorrow is b-day and I will add my 6th box to one of my hives. It takes a ladder to work them LOL. I'll try and post pics. They are monsters but up until this year I worked them shirtless during the hot summertime. Now this particular is so big just to much chance!lol


----------

